# 99 Altima Stalling/No Power



## Themad1lv (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a altima, when i would drive the car would just stall out. all my radio and clock setting would reset, i would pull over and restart. Finally the car starting doing this so bad that i took it to my local repair shop. The replaced the fuel pump and sent me on my way. However the other day the car stalled and i had no power to anything. No flashers, no lights, no radio, etc. I was able to wiggle the battery terminals and POOF everything was worked, I started the car. I took it back to my repair shop ASAP and they said they replaced the battery terminal cables and drove it/tested it and had no problems. I went to pick it up the following morning and had no power again! They don't understand what the problem since they tested the altinator and the battery and both tested good. HELP!!!!! Obviously this shop can figure out whats wrong with the car. Any insight would be great! THANKS!
-mike-


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

i had a prob like that one, even if they say the battery is unnig well, it could be running well at the time that they tested it, and it would die shortly after. Could be the battery.

But what stumps me is that it stalls, which could be the alternator so now im confused(u said the alternator was good), and this post was pointless, just wait till someone else posts.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

It sounds like a crappy connection somewhere. Even if they said they replaced the battery terminals check to see if they just cleaned them off. Also, check to where the negative cable grounds and make sure that connection is solid. Stalling is one thing but losing all power, and the clock/preset settings means that your car was completely disconnected from the battery for a second or 2. A dead/drained battery normally has enough juice to keep the setting intact. So definately check the connections at the battery and at the other end of the ground cable and see if the posts on the battery are loose. I was removing my battery one day and the post made a "snap" and I had the same problems as you. But my positive terminal would heat up like a branding iron because of the resistance in the battery, so that's a way you can check to see if its the battery, let it sit for a while (running) and then test to see if the posts on the battery are hot. They should be relatively cool. At least cool to the touch. Hope to hear from ya :fluffy:


----------



## Themad1lv (Sep 23, 2004)

*Update*

They now say its the battery causing a problem. I dont understand how it could be the battery since the car doesnr run off the battery while running. It runs off the altinator. Im going to pickup the car on Monday and we shall see.. :-/ Thanks for your help guys.. :-D


----------

